# الحبّ المناضل



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2021)

*أبونا الراهب سارافيم البرموسي 
  الحبّ المناضل


إنّ ما نمرُّ به كمسيحيّين شرقيّين من تهميش وتمييز وتفرقة واضطهاد علني في بعض الأحيان، يجعل الكثيرين يقفون في حيرة أمام دعوة الإنجيل التي تؤكِّد وتُشدِّد على الحبّ كضرورة وجود، إنْ أهملناها أو أبطلنا عملها نكون بذلك توقّفنا عن أنْ نصير بشرًا على صورة الله ومثاله. ولكن أمام دعوة المحبّة نتساءل: هل المحبّة تفترض ألاّ أُطالب بالحقِّ؟ هل تتطلّب الصمت أمام الظُلم والاضطهاد؟ هل تتنافَى مع النضال من أجل المواطنة في بلدنا؟ وغيرها من التساؤلات ذات الصلة التي تستوقفنا وتلقي بنا في حيرةٍ وتخبُّط ليل نهار!!

إنّ أول ما يجب أن نلتفت إليه، هو أنّ المحبّة لا تعني تلاشي واندحار الأعداء؛ فالمسيح كان موضع عداء وكراهية الكتبة والفريسيّين والصدوقيّين والناموسيّين، وكثير من فئات الشعب!! ولم يكن يومًا يتخلَّى عن رسالته الخلاصيّة والتعليميّة مقابل استرضاءٍ ذليلٍ لرؤساء الشعب. حتى إنّه دفع الثمن غاليًا على خشبة الصليب، وكان موته ثمن الخلاص للبشريّة لاهوتيًّا، كما أنّه ثمن الصراع من أجل الحقّ إنسانيًّا. فالمسيح لم يتوقّف يومًا عن الدعوة للحقّ حتى لو كان الموت هو الضريبة التي يتحتّم عليه دفعها.

 إنّ الحياة بتنوّعها الإنساني والفكري والثقافي والديني والطبقي والعرقي.. إلخ، تفترض الاختلاف، والاختلاف يظهر في وجهيْن؛ وجه مع الحقّ، ووجه يدّعي الحقّ، ولكلٍّ مريديه ومؤيديه. ولكن العالم دائمًا ما يستقطب أعداء الحقّ ويرفعهم في المناصب ويُغدِق عليهم الأموال ويضع في أياديهم صولجان السلطة، لكي ما يستطيع أن يقضي على صوت الحقّ الصارخ في بريّة العالم الموحشة، ولما لا فالعالم كلّه قد وضع في الشرير، كما أعلن المسيح.

من هنا كان النضال الإنساني من أجل الحقّ هو أعظم فعل محبّة نحو خير البشر والبشريّة، فالاستسلام للظلم ليس مرادفًا لمحبّة الأعداء. كما أنّ الخنوع هو صمت العاجزين أمام الظُّلم، بينما محبّة الأعداء هي حركة الأقوياء التي تسمو فوق الغضب الإنساني العشوائي، بالسلام، الذي يسكبه روح الله في أعماقنا، كعطيّة من عطايا التبنّي، التي صارت لنا في المسيح يسوع.

والنضال ضدّ الظُلم لا يجعل من العدو هدفًا ولكنّه يستهدف الشرّ الذي يصدر من العدو، أو بمعنىً آخر، إنّه يفرِّق بين الشخص وأفعاله، بين الإنسان وشرّه، إنّه ضدّ اختزال الإنسان فيما يفعله أو فيما يقوله، وإن كنا ضدّ ما يفعله وما يقوله، فالقلب يرى الإنسان إنسانًا، موضع عمل الله ورجاؤه، على الدوام، بينما الفكر يُناضِل ضدّ استفحال شرّ الإنسان وانتشاره في جسد البشريّة.

ومحبّتنا لأعدائنا لا يجب أن تُفهَم في إطار المشاعر، فالمشاعر الإنسانيّة يصعب عليها التخلُّص من ذكرَى المُسيئين التي نُقشت في الوجدان، ولكن تلك المحبّة في جوهرها هي موقف تجاه الآخر، فيه نُصلِّي من أجله، ونسعَى من أجل انفتاح بصيرته. إنّه موقف مَنْ لا يُجازي عن الشرّ بالشرّ، ولا عن العنف بالعنف، ولا على الإهانة بالإهانة. كما يقتضي هذا الموقف التصدّي لمحاولات الظُلم والعبث الذي يُشوِّه الوجود الإنساني، ولعلّ كلمات جوستافو جوتياريز توضح هذا المفهوم، إذ يقول:

محبّة الظالمين تكون بتحريرهم من وضعهم اللإّنساني

الذي يجعلهم يتصرّفون على هذا المنوال،

إنّها تكون بتحريرهم من ذواتهم..



فمحبة المريض تقتضى أن نستخدم الحقن الحادّة، والأدوية المُرّة، والمشرط المؤلم، للتخلُّص من المرض الذي يُهدِّد حياة الإنسان. هكذا فالمحبّة الحقيقيّة تفترض المواجهة بقلبٍ نقيٍّ وحياة مُقدّسة واتّضاع صادق وصراخ جريء يستوقف الجميع حتّى تنصلح مسيرة الإنسان ويدرك أصله الإلهي الذي يرفض الشرّ والظلم والعدوان. والمحبّة في المسيحيّة لا تستخدم سيفًا ولا رمحًا لفرض سلطانها -كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى- ولكنّها تصرخ بالحقّ.. تتألّم وتُجرَح وتُصْلَب، لكنّها لا تتوقّف، لأنّها محبّة مصدرها المسيح القائم الذي لم تُبكِمه المؤامرات ولا الاضطهاد ولا الموت، ولكنّه قام بمجدٍ، ليُدشِّن لنا طريق الحريّة بالنصرة؛ نُصرة الحبّ على الكراهية..



أن نكافح حقيقة وبطريقة فعّالة دون أن نحقد،

ذلك هو التحدّي الجديد،

وجدّة الإنجيل،

إنّها محبّة الأعداء

(جوستافو جوتياريز)*​


----------

